# Full body Pictures of little me



## MuscleM4n (Sep 26, 2005)

These pictures are for my personal reference to see how i progress.


Could you please tell me which poses are my strong points and which are my weak ones so i know what to do etc.


Click on the pics to make them larger


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 26, 2005)

Some more


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow...you look really good! You're so built for your age!!! I wish we had more guys that look like you at my university


----------



## largepkg (Sep 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Wow...you look really good! You're so built for your age!!! I wish we had more guys that look like you at my university




Ahhh... Keep it in your pants!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

You just need a some mass. What do you do for back anyway?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2005)

Your lean, but way too small.  Definately need to work on bulking IMO


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Take your time to do it right.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for comments


I need to bulk yes.


Mino for back i do deadlifts, barbell and dumbell shrugs and wide chin-ups in my current routine.

Used to do a lot of barbell rows too.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Try some bentover raises.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 27, 2005)

you mean for rear delts?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Well for the whole upper back.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

I used to do them religuiosly when I was youunger, but I stopped doing them for a while. 
I notice that it added more mmuscle mass thann on me.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 27, 2005)

ok i will look in to them for the future

But unfortunatly my current routine is set and i don't want to change it.

I will see in 3 months time.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2005)

Train for strength.. eat for size.  Eat more, lots more.. your 19 man!  Start packing it on while your young, and have a high metabolism.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

trust me, if you do them right you'll love it. By the way what are you doing for your chest?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 27, 2005)

Full body routine

1 day on 1 day off

Monday (workout #1)- deadlift, bench press, front squat, and shrugs.
Tuesday - Off
Wednesday (workout #2) - Military press, squat, dips, wide chin-ups and calves.
Thursday - Off
Friday (workout #1) - Deadlift, bench press, front squat, and shrugs .
Saturday - off.
Sunday (workout #2) - military press, squat, dips, wide chin-ups, and calves.


and so on


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

That's for gaining mass?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 27, 2005)

yup

compound movements is the way to go


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Wow...you look really good! You're so built for your age!!! I wish we had more guys that look like you at my university





Same goes for me all the girls in my gym are very pale and usually chubby, no luvly fitness ladies.
So I wish we had more ladies like yourself come down


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 28, 2005)

here's a better back picture


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 22, 2005)

You are skinny as fuk. Go bulk up now!


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 22, 2005)

border line annorexic,,,,,eat boy eat


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

As a kid I learned long ago a way of giving constructive criticism without being harsh.
Unless of course the guy is a jerk.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> As a kid *I learned* *long ago a way of giving constructive criticism without being harsh.*
> Unless of course the guy is a jerk.


Can you teach me this secret???


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

It must come from the heart. Something that was taken away from you..........


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 24, 2005)

Well, in this picture, you do a side chest pose, but you don't flex your side chest, the reason for it not working are your hands, it must feel like a flye exercise, that's the only way to tension you side chest in that pose.
Also try pushing you chest more out, with out losing the vacuum on you abs, like this it look s like you have bad abs, with you don't.
And I can't See you calves, you can turn you back leg(for the picture your left leg) so it shows your calves development.








Again push your chest out more. And as an exercise try to hold these poses 10 sec. 20 sec. and a full minute.
On the day of the contest if you are big and cut, and you breath very heavy, so your abs go in and out very rapidly, you will lose points, so try to pose and holding the pose so it will not longer take real effort to take the position and hold it.
And try not to tilt to one side in this pose, this would be part of the quarter turns, and this is part of the symmetry round, in with they are looking for symmetry only.














Good pose!  You can add something by putting one of your leg back to show your hamstring development.






That's not the way.









This is a very good pose! but it does show the need for mass, so I think you need to eat more, a lot more, because your bf% is to low right now, bring it up! like this you will not build that much more muscle.


----------



## hp192003 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd say you're showing good promise. You're only 19 so it's unfair for people to expect you to be a Ronnie Coleman.

Stick with what you're doing because you're making progress and staying lean. Well done!


----------

